# AoC addons



## ~DoU-oNe~ (7. Juni 2008)

huhu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hätte da mal eine frage,wie Installiere/endpacke ich ein AoC addon?

bei WoW kenn ich das ja aber bei AoC verstehe ich das nicht ganz :O habe mir das Readme Durchgelesen..

Hilfe pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horrorkid (7. Juni 2008)

Jau das würde ich auch gerne wissen wie das geht. bekomm das auch nicht hin


----------



## ~DoU-oNe~ (7. Juni 2008)

Dann sind wir ja schon 2 *juhu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


peaZe


----------



## Zartek (7. Juni 2008)

Das steht eigentlich in der Anleitung die meist beiligt, aber ansonsten:
- Entpacken
- In den Ordner -> */Programme/Funcom/Age of Conan   (mitten rein, es gibt kein Extra "AddOn's Ordner wie in WoW)


----------



## ~DoU-oNe~ (7. Juni 2008)

Cool, vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juni 2008)

Also die UI's die es gibt, gehören in den \Age of Conan\cd_image\Gui Ordner.

Normalerweise bringen Sie für den Default Ordner (von dem sollte man sich ein Backup machen) ein paar Grafiken mit, das eigentliche Ui liegt dann im Customized Ordner. Letzteren muss man dann auch löschen wenn man das UI entfernen oder austauschen will.


----------



## arieos (7. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe, das sich das im Rahmen halten wird mit den Addons. Ich fands schon bei lotro sehr angenehm, das es weder Penismeter .. äh .. Damagemeter, noch Omen oder KTM gab. Somit haben sich die leute auch darauf konzentriert ihren char spielen zu können und nicht nur auf lustige Anzeigen schauen zu müssen.

Aber Blasc mit den Waypoints ist schon nett.


----------



## RED DEVIL (10. Juni 2008)

Hab mir jetzt das Tisra-Add-On gezogen und so Installiert wie erklärt.Passiert is  nix,hab immer noch das orginale Interface.


----------



## Uktawa (11. Juni 2008)

Also ich hoff mal das man bei AoC nicht in diesen AddON Wahn verfällt wie in WoW. UI Mods sind ok. Was Blasc angeht...naja, wer es meint wirklich zu brauchen bitte. Aber für mich ist das der erste Schritt in  den AddOn Wahn *g*.


----------



## Thewizard76 (11. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss das nicht mit Sicherheit aber ich glaube das die Entwikler das Spiel gar nicht offen für diese Masse an Addons gelassen haben.
Ich finde es auch klasse das das nicht so ist man muss einfach mehr selber machen nicht so wie in WoW.
Ich komme zwar nicht immer ganz klar mit den Quests und da wäre Hilfe manchesmal nicht schlecht aber ich brauche dafür nicht gleich ein Addon.
Den wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
So long.


----------



## brezel (11. Juni 2008)

soweit ich informirt bin is das hier nicht so einfach mit den Addon's aller WoW   da das in AoC in xml. geschrieben is und WoW in lua.
Lua. is wohl Addon programierer freundlicher also schätze ich wird es sich hier in grenzen halten mit den Addon's


----------



## Grebog (11. Juni 2008)

@Thewizard76: 



> Ich weiss das nicht mit Sicherheit aber ich glaube das die Entwikler das Spiel gar nicht offen für diese Masse an Addons gelassen haben.
> Ich finde es auch klasse das das nicht so ist man muss einfach mehr selber machen nicht so wie in WoW.
> Ich komme zwar nicht immer ganz klar mit den Quests und da wäre Hilfe manchesmal nicht schlecht aber ich brauche dafür nicht gleich ein Addon.
> Den wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> So long.



Entschuldige, aber deinen Beitrag kann man nicht lesen: Keine Satzzeichen, und zuviele Rechtschreibfehler, aber englisch benutzen... 

Also ein Rat von mir: Nicht soviel spielen, sondern mal in die Schulbücher schauen...


----------



## Kalyptus (11. Juni 2008)

Grebog schrieb:


> @Thewizard76:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mal wieder ein Schwätzer getarnt als Besserwisser. Wenn du gerne Quatsch von Dier liest, schreib nen Roman aber komentiere nicht Leute welche was sinnvolles Schreiben.


----------



## Reigen @ Malygos (11. Juni 2008)

@ Grebog

Kritisierst du auch Leute mit Legasthenie? Also lieber mal die sinnlosen Kommentare lassen!
___________________________________________________________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larsson81 (11. Juni 2008)

Also ich habe das Mirage UI Addon Version 1.41 und das ist absolut super. Es beinhaltet automatisch 3 Leisten neben denen die man auch noch im Spiel aktivieren kann. In der neuesten Version hat es auch 4 optionale Darstellungsvarianten (2 Varianten mit verkleinerten Icons) abgelegt in 4 verschiedenen Ordnern. Generell liegt das eigene UI unter cd-image/GUI/Customized. Wenn man das installiert, sieht man auf jedenfall direkt eine Änderung.


----------



## Mayroi (11. Juni 2008)

viele dinge wofür add ons in wow gebraucht werden sind halt einfach so schon im spiel integriert dadurch brauch man keine zB gatherer. man kann sich in aoc die punkt ohne add on setzen. Dann die Questpunkte etc pp.


----------



## Mitzy (11. Juni 2008)

Larsson81 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das Mirage UI Addon Version 1.41 und das ist absolut super. Es beinhaltet automatisch 3 Leisten neben denen die man auch noch im Spiel aktivieren kann. In der neuesten Version hat es auch 4 optionale Darstellungsvarianten (2 Varianten mit verkleinerten Icons) abgelegt in 4 verschiedenen Ordnern. Generell liegt das eigene UI unter cd-image/GUI/Customized. Wenn man das installiert, sieht man auf jedenfall direkt eine Änderung.



Ich hab mal ganz fix eine Frage:
Wie installier ich das Mirage UI Addon? ICh habe es auf der beschriebenen Art und Weise gemacht, habe eine Sicherheitskopie von Default gemacht- dass Addon runtergeladen, "installiert"- und dann ging das Spiel nicht mehr. Es hat nicht mehr gestartet. 
Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen:
1.) Runtergeladen
2.) Entpackt
3.) In den Ordner "C:\Programe\Funcom\Age of Conan\" installiert. So hab ich´s auch aus der englischen Version gelesen, bei http://aoc.buffed.de/guides/2868%7D .

Da es so anscheinend nicht geht- oder ich irgendeinen dummen Fehler gemacht habe (btw. bei dem Start von AoC kam nie eine Fehlermeldung, es kam nichts, daher kann ich den Fehler so nicht "nennen".). Es wäre echt super wenn mir jmd. weiterhelfen könnte, dass es auch ein dummer wie ich versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brahl (11. Juni 2008)

Ihr müsstet beim starten von AoC eine Meldung bekommen das da was mit der Version 
des GUI nicht passt und das Orig.-GUI wieder geladen wird.
Dabei wird eine Zahl genannt. 
Notiert euch diese Zahl, geht und den Ordner [...]\GUI\Customized und ändert in 
allen .xml- Dateien (auch die in den Unterverzeichnissen) die eingetragene Rev.-Nummer 
in die, die ihr erhalten habt.
Bei mir ist die aktuelle Rev.-Nummer 49995.
Und mein GUI funzt wieder...


----------



## Mitzy (11. Juni 2008)

Das Problem war bei mir (bzw. wäre es warscheinlich wieder wenn ich´s mache mit meinem jetzigen "know-how"), dass das Spiel gar nicht gestartet ist. Keine Fehlermeldung, kein nix. Ich hab draufgeklickt- nix kam. Ich hab über CD das Spiel starten wollen- dann hat er die CD geladen- und das war´s. Wenn ich´s dann starten wollte war wieder nix. Ich hab zwar ein bisseln Ahnung vom PC, aber das übersteigt wiederrum mein Wissen (vorallem weil ich sowas noch nie hatte)


----------



## maclex (14. Juni 2008)

hallo

bin kein  engländer daher wünsche ich eine übersetzung^^

ich fange also an:


*Mirage UI Installation:*

1. Exit the game.
1. ausgang das spiel  (ich mach das extra so)

2. Find the folder named "Customized" found under ..\Age of Conan\cd_image\Gui\Customized\ once there delete only the contents found inside of the *Customized* folder. Do NOT delete any other folders otherwise you may have to deal with a 911MB download!  This is done in order to prevent potential conflicts with other user modified content and compiled xml files (*.bxml)

2.finde den ordner customized ......weiter versteh ich nichts mehr-----irgendwas von "nicht löschen"......wie  blöd bin ich denn?

3. Extract all the files from the Mirage UI Zip file to your root folder for the game, for example "C:\Program Files\Funcom\Age of Conan\", make sure to use the folder names options with winzip to create the necessary folder paths when you extract the files.  Again, extract all the files in the zip file to your main Age of Conan game folder and do not worry about getting prompted to overwrite files in the DEFAULT directory these are custom Mirage UI graphic files and they do not overwrite any base game files (hence they're named mui_*.tga)

To install the other variations of the mod (Small, Small-2Bars, Normal-2Bars) skip to step #6

4. Launch the game

5. Enjoy! 

*Mirage UI variations Installation:*
6. Find the folder named "Customized" found in ..\Age of Conan\cd_image\Gui\Customized\ and delete this folder. Use caution here and only delete the folder named "Customized" nothing else!. 

7. Find the appropriate folder named accordingly to the variation of the Mirage UI you want to use:

*"MUI_SMALL_3BARS_Rename_this_to_Customized"* found in ..\Age of Conan\cd_image\Gui\ this is the small 3/4 scale variation with 3 shortcut bars total.

*"MUI_SMALL_2BARS_Rename_this_to_Customized"* found in ..\Age of Conan\cd_image\Gui\ this is the small 3/4 scale variation with 2 shortcut bars total.

*"MUI_NORMAL_2BARS_Rename_this_to_Customized"* found in ..\Age of Conan\cd_image\Gui\ this is the normal scale variation with 3 shortcut bars total.
 
8. Rename the folder for the variation you want to use to *"Customized"* so you will end up with the following folder path: ..\Age of Conan\cd_image\Gui\Customized\

9. Launch the game and enjoy!


----------



## Xzyri (16. Juni 2008)

hiho, 
ich benutze das addon von werik, und würde gerne wissen wie man in die options kommt. in der readme datei finde ich nichts, oder ich überlese es.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## martomstom (22. Juni 2008)

Lol das ist aber ein riesen Mist mit diesen Addons   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt muss ich jedes mal in allen Files die Revisons Nummer anpassen (und wer weiss as da noch kommt). am besten löschen und abwarten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem sind die Addons scheinbar nicht sauber von Standard getrennt da lass ich mal lieber die Finger weg.


----------



## maclex (22. Juni 2008)

up


----------



## Richino (3. Juli 2008)

Mh hab das mit den Addons immer noch nicht verstanden...könnte es bitte nochmal jemannd für dumme erklären? Bitte!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corangin (8. Juli 2008)

Man muss die XML Dateien nicht jedesmal von Hand editieren.
Dafür gibt es auch ein Tool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit ist das in 2 Sec. erledigt.

Aoc Custom UI Patcher

Ich habe K-UI installiert um das UI möglichst minimal zu halten und die schöne Landschaft bewundern zu können.

Grüsse


----------



## mantigore666 (8. Juli 2008)

der patcher ist ein absolutes muss gg  schön nach jedem patch ausführen, dann funzt auch alles g

ich hab noch ein nützliches tool, das entfernt die fetten schwarzen balken, z.b. beim looten und macht
das ganze übersichtlicher :

das teil nennt sich "OnScreenMessage WITHOUT Bars"  ;-)


----------



## _Gringo_ (10. Juli 2008)

Na toll, dieser tolle Patcher funktioniert bei mir nicht. Musste alle Dateien von Hand ändern.....
Muss ich den in nen bestimmten Ordner entpacken oder wo ist da der Hacken?


----------

